# Music Box Madness in Samplecast #38 - for sample library geeks ONLY



## reutunes (Mar 10, 2017)

What a packed show - with TWENTY TWO different products, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4zCh1TviOA (Samplecast) episode #38 is a big one. Featuring a review of the UVS-3200 synth, bargains, freebies, news and a sample shootout of 9 different music box libraries.

Don't forget about the podcast - it's an extended version of the show with more chat, music, product demos and the full sample shootout. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Perc+ Redux – Modwheel
Ventus Ethnic Winds: Bansuri – Impact Soundworks
Rhythmology – Sample Logic
http://bit.ly/2m38FkV (Alchemist Cinematic Bundle – String Audio)
Braams – Sampletraxx
Kemence – Rast Sound
Tiny Music Box – Fracture Sounds
UVS 3200 – UVI
Ozone 7 – iZotope (via Plugin Boutique)
Stigmatized Drummer – Stigmatized Productions (via VST Buzz)
Drums of The Deep – Auddict (via VST Buzz)
Concert Strings Bundle – Kirk Hunter (via Audio Plugin Deals)
GDC2017 Giveaway – Sonniss

Sample Shootout: Music Box libraries…

Tiny Music Box – Fracture Sounds
Music Boxes – Sonic Couture
Speeldoos – Sonokinetic
Victorian Music Box – Frozen Plain
Music Box – Waves Factory
Music box – 8DIO
http://bit.ly/2mBDssd (Music Box – Bolder Sounds)
Twinkle Star Music Box – Precision Sound
http://bit.ly/2n6ozfn (Music Box Free – Sampleism)


----------

